

Building An App Is The New 'Starting A Band' - par
http://devcodehack.com/building-an-app-is-the-new-starting-a-band/

======
mark_integerdsv
...Which is damn awesome!

I remember my dad flipping a commentnmymway years ago after hearing me and my
mates talking about our PCs, upgrades, what ifs, etc. Those days: the concept
of a terabyte was an expression of absurdity, we'd use the word the way kids
on a playground would say they'd one day have a HUNDRED BUCKS!!

He drew a parallel between PCs in the 90s and hot rods in the 50s, saying how
everyone who had any depth of knowledge on his block had that knowledge on the
field of automotive tuning and spent their off days and wages on their cars.

I see a comparable metaphor at play here and I still do not disagree with it.

